# RDA for cuboid?



## Laubscher12 (31/5/16)

Good day guys 

I will be getting my cuboid next week i am very unsure which rba i should buy !! I was looking at the velocity v2 and doge v3 from VK for R300 each !! What will be the best rda i can buy for R300-R450? That will make both huge clouds and give good flav!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (31/5/16)

Tsunami

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (31/5/16)

Velocity is awesome for clouds and flavour


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/5/16)

I would also go Velocity clone between those.


----------



## moonunit (31/5/16)

Double Vision, plenty room for big builds making it easy to build on, excellent flavour and massive clouds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/5/16)

moonunit said:


> Double Vision, plenty room for big builds making it easy to build on, excellent flavour and massive clouds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didnt like the posts on the Double Vision... good for clouds though. But I compared it to the Doge clone and the Doge wins hands down for build quality. IMO.


----------



## Migs (1/6/16)

Tsunami 22 or 24, I just got the 24 and it sits flush on the cuboid and its amazing.


----------



## Laubscher12 (1/6/16)

I can get the velocity for R300 which i think is a good deal compared to the prices and reviews i have read about the other Rda's !! Thanks for the replies though!!


----------



## Greyz (1/6/16)

Laubscher12 said:


> I can get the velocity for R300 which i think is a good deal compared to the prices and reviews i have read about the other Rda's !! Thanks for the replies though!!


Get the Velo, it was my 1st RDA, I still have her and I still use her. You won't be disappointed the Velocity deck is by far the simplest to build on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Laubscher12 (1/6/16)

Cool thanks !! My mind is pretty much set on the velo !! @Greyz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/6/16)

Laubscher12 said:


> Cool thanks !! My mind is pretty much set on the velo !! @Greyz


Cant think of a better dripper to start with you will be quite happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

